# [SOLVED] ati-drivers 9.8, module loading fails

## baschni

Hi all!

I have a Saphire HD 4850, which I already got working in the past, but since updating the kernel to 2.6.30-r3 and some other updates the 3d acceleration and 2d acceleration in X broke.

So I tried to install ati-drivers as from the binary installer or from portage, installation is successful, but neither work. I guess it's a problem with the modules or with module loading:

 *Quote:*   

> Wellenbrecher surgeon # modprobe fglrx
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
> 
> Wellenbrecher surgeon # modprobe drm
> ...

 

I tried DRM by x11-drm too, but x11-drm-20090805 doesn't compile (this version only supports newer radeon chipsets).

Anyway, I have no clue why this module problem stuff happens, maybe a kernel issue? What can I do? Please ask if you need more information.

Yours,

baschniLast edited by baschni on Sun Aug 30, 2009 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

relevant dmesg output?

----------

## baschni

yeah, there's something:

 *Quote:*   

> [  235.989748] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 3802 MBytes.
> 
> [  235.989815] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 9443 count: 1
> 
> [  235.989818] [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 9443 count: 2
> ...

 

Yours,

baschni

----------

## baschni

solved... didn't copy the actual kernel to /boot  :Sad:  shame on me

----------

